# Gerry Weber: Modelabel spickt Produkte mit RFID-Chips



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Gerry Weber: Modelabel spickt Produkte mit RFID-Chips gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Gerry Weber: Modelabel spickt Produkte mit RFID-Chips


----------



## Iceananas (17. Januar 2012)

Jetzt werden wieder alle paranoid und denken, dass ET aus dem All mit Laserstrahlwellen ihren passive RFID Strichcodes ausspioniert und die nächsten 10 Jahre die ganz persönliche Verschwörung gegen sie ausheckt


----------



## onslaught (17. Januar 2012)

Solln sie doch, wenns dem heiligen Gral des Profits dienlich ist  Unnütze Teile schneid ich sowieso raus aus meinen Klamotten, alles Gewicht  und wer ist Gerry Weber ? bei dem Namen krieg ich schon leichtes Magendrücken. Mir ist Herr L.Strauss lieber.


----------



## semimasta (17. Januar 2012)

Und weiter gehts mit RFID in Geldscheinen und Bankomat & Kreditkarten....

...freue mich schon wenn ich in ein Geschäft reingehen will und die Lampen angehen, mich dann ein Angestellter höflich bittet zu gehen
da mein Konto seiner Meinung nach nicht genug Saldo hat um hier einzukaufen 

Cya Yakup


----------



## cvgrone (17. Januar 2012)

Als Projektverantwortlicher bei GERRY WEBER möchte ich gerne einige Fakten zur Diskussion beisteuern.

GERRY WEBER stattet seit Januar 2011 alle in die Läden gelieferten Teile mit einem RFID-Chip aus. Dieser befindet sich bei der Mehrzahl der Teile im Pflegeetikett, dies ist meist in der linken unteren Seitennaht angebracht. Wo dies aus produktionstechnischen Gründen nicht möglich ist, nutzen wir stattdessen ein Pappetikett beim Preisschild. Der Chip im Pflegeetikett ist deutlich sichtbar unter einer transparenten Plastikfolie (Bild siehe www.gerryweber.com/rfid).

Wir nutzen RFID zur Verbesserung unseren logistischen und administrativen Abläufe, sowohl in unseren Läden als auch in den Lägern.
Auf dem RFID-Chip sind der vom Barcode bekannte EAN-Code, sowie eine Seriennummer des Bekleidungsstücks gespeichert. Die Chips werden bei der Herstellung einmalig beschrieben, und danach nicht mehr verändert. Insbesondere werden keine personenbezogenen Daten auf dem Chip gespeichert.

In unseren eigenen Systemen speichern wir keine personenbezogenen Daten zusammen mit RFID-Daten. In unserem Kassensystem werden die RFID-Daten mit Abschluss des Kassiervorgangs von möglicherweise personenbezogenen Daten (Kundenkarte, ec- oder Kreditkartenzahlung) getrennt. Diese lassen sich auch nachträglich nicht mehr zusammenbringen, was wir uns durch eine unabhängige Stelle zertifizieren lassen. Ein "Wiedererkennen" oder "Tracken" von Kundinnen ist in unseren System damit ausgeschlossen.

GERRY WEBER legt besonders hohen Stellenwert auf Datenschutz. Wir versuchen, Sie als Kundin offen und transparent über die Nutzung der RFID-Technologie zu informieren, und gehen dafür in unseren eigenen Läden mit Aufklebern im Eingangsbereich, klarer Markierung der RFID-Chips in der Kleidung sowie Informationsmaterial an der Kasse und auf unserer Website weit über das gesetzliche vorgesehene Maß hinaus.
Auf den Pflegeetiketten finden Sie eine Schnittmarkierung mit einem Hinweis "RFID inside - remove before wearing", hier lässt sich der Chip entfernen ohne die gesetzlich nötigen Hinweise (Waschsymbole, Hersteller, Materialzusammensetzung) zu beeinträchtigen. Wir wissen, dass die Mehrzahl unserer Kundinnen das Pflegeetikett ohnehin aus Komfortgründen nach dem Kauf entfernt.

Ein verstecktes oder nicht markiertes Einbringen von RFID-Chips lehnen wir ab, und distanzieren uns ausdrücklich von Herstellern, die auf diese Art und Weise vorgehen.

Christian v. Grone
(IT-Leiter Gerry Weber)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2012)

cvgrone schrieb:


> Als Projektverantwortlicher bei GERRY WEBER möchte ich gerne einige Fakten zur Diskussion beisteuern.
> GERRY WEBER stattet seit Januar 2011 alle in die Läden gelieferten Teile mit einem RFID-Chip aus. Dieser befindet sich bei der Mehrzahl der Teile im Pflegeetikett, dies ist meist in der linken unteren Seitennaht angebracht. Wo dies aus produktionstechnischen Gründen nicht möglich ist, nutzen wir stattdessen ein Pappetikett beim Preisschild. Der Chip im Pflegeetikett ist deutlich sichtbar unter einer transparenten Plastikfolie (Bild siehe www.gerryweber.com/rfid).



Und wie kann man ihn deaktivieren?



cvgrone schrieb:


> Wir nutzen RFID zur Verbesserung unseren logistischen und administrativen Abläufe, sowohl in unseren Läden als auch in den Lägern.



Das sagt die CIA auch.



cvgrone schrieb:


> Auf dem RFID-Chip sind der vom Barcode bekannte EAN-Code, sowie eine Seriennummer des Bekleidungsstücks gespeichert. Die Chips werden bei der Herstellung einmalig beschrieben, und danach nicht mehr verändert. Insbesondere werden keine personenbezogenen Daten auf dem Chip gespeichert.



Wer garantiert das und wo kann man die Daten einsehen, die im Chip gespeichert sind, bzw. kann man das vor Ort auslesen?



cvgrone schrieb:


> In unseren eigenen Systemen speichern wir keine personenbezogenen Daten zusammen mit RFID-Daten. In unserem Kassensystem werden die RFID-Daten mit Abschluss des Kassiervorgangs von möglicherweise personenbezogenen Daten (Kundenkarte, ec- oder Kreditkartenzahlung) getrennt. Diese lassen sich auch nachträglich nicht mehr zusammenbringen, was wir uns durch eine unabhängige Stelle zertifizieren lassen. Ein "Wiedererkennen" oder "Tracken" von Kundinnen ist in unseren System damit ausgeschlossen.



Auch hier: Wer garantiert das, dass das einzelne Geschäft das auch so macht?



cvgrone schrieb:


> Wir versuchen, Sie als Kundin offen und transparent über die Nutzung der RFID-Technologie zu informieren, und gehen dafür in unseren eigenen Läden mit Aufklebern im Eingangsbereich, klarer Markierung der RFID-Chips in der Kleidung sowie Informationsmaterial an der Kasse und auf unserer Website weit über das gesetzliche vorgesehene Maß hinaus.



"Kundin"?
Kaufen nur Frauen bei Gerry Weber ein?



cvgrone schrieb:


> Ein verstecktes oder nicht markiertes Einbringen von RFID-Chips lehnen wir ab, und distanzieren uns ausdrücklich von Herstellern, die auf diese Art und Weise vorgehen.


 
Das sagen auch alle, aber wer hält sich daran?
Wer garantiert, dass es nicht zwei Chips gibt, einen sichtbaren und einen unsichtbaren?
Muss ich jetzt jedes Kleidungsstück zuerst in die Mikrowelle legen bevor ich es benutzen kann?


----------



## HomeboyST (17. Januar 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Jetzt werden wieder alle paranoid und denken, dass ET aus dem All mit Laserstrahlwellen ihren passive RFID Strichcodes ausspioniert und die nächsten 10 Jahre die ganz persönliche Verschwörung gegen sie ausheckt



Und du hängst auch noch auf dem Wissensstand der 50er Jahre und glaubst wirklich das rauchen und Cola gesund ist...

Haben die ja damals auch gesagt... 

Und Fluorid in Zahnpasta macht ja auch die Zähne schön...    Lach....


----------



## Iceananas (17. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie kann man ihn deaktivieren?



In der Mikrowelle grillen 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer garantiert das und wo kann man die Daten einsehen, die im Chip gespeichert sind, bzw. kann man das vor Ort auslesen?



Wenn du so scharf nach den Dingern bist kann du dir auch selbst ein Lesegerät kaufen 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> "Kundin"?
> Kaufen nur Frauen bei Gerry Weber ein?



Exklusive Mode kaufen Sie im Online-Shop von Gerry Weber

Kannst ja gucken ob du was für dich findest 




HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und du hängst auch noch auf dem Wissensstand der 50er Jahre und glaubst wirklich das rauchen und Cola gesund ist...
> 
> Haben die ja damals auch gesagt...





dann läuft mir jetzt bestimmt auch ein grünes Männchen mit einem Barcodeleser hinterher und scannt unauffällig alle Klamotten von mir, um das eines Tages gegen mich zu verwenden  


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und Fluorid in Zahnpasta macht ja auch die Zähne schön...    Lach....



Flourid hat nix mit Kosmetik zu tun, sondern härtet nachweislich die Zähne und erschwert somit die Kariesbildung. Sollte ich wieder irgendeine Verschwörung verpasst haben, dann bitte ich um eine seriöse Quelle.


----------



## cvgrone (18. Januar 2012)

@quantenslipstream:
Der einfachste und sichtbarste Beweis für die Deaktivierung in der Kleidung ist das eigenhändige Herausschneiden - deswegen versehen wir ihn mit einer Schnittmarkierung. Solange die meisten Haushalte noch keine RFID-Reader haben (wird wohl noch eine Weile dauern) ist das überzeugender, als wenn ich im Geschäft mit irgendeinem Elektronik-Zauberkasten hantiere und meiner Kundin erzähle er sei jetzt deaktiviert.
(Wir verkaufen nur Damenmode, deswegen rede ich meist von "Kundin".)

In unseren Läden kann man die Daten des RFID-Chips mit dem vor Ort befindlichen Handgerät auslesen. Wir haben den 96Bit-Inhalt aber auch im Klartext aufgedruckt, in 6 Vierergruppen Hexadezimal.
Für unsere eigenen Läden können wir garantieren, dass wir die Daten getrennt abspeichern, hier wird die Software zentral bereitgestellt und betreut.

GERRY WEBER setzt auf Offenheit und Transparenz bei der Nutzung der RFID-Technologie. Es gibt nur einen Chip in jedem Kleidungsstück, das können Sie entweder glauben, bei T-Shirts und anderen einfachen Artikeln auch recht einfach visuell überprüfen, oder mit einem beliebigen UHF-RFID-Reader ausprobieren. Wir stellen uns da gerne jedem Test.

Mikrowelle würde ich für Textilien allerdings auf keinen Fall empfehlen (Metall-Knöpfe und -Reißverschlüsse!).


----------



## onslaught (18. Januar 2012)

Sehr geehrter Herr van Grone,

Daß Sie die Chips für Ihre Logistik einsetzen kann ich nachvollziehen. Für was werden Daten, auch getrennt, beim Verkauf gespeichert ? Wenn der Kaufpreis entrichtet ist sind Sie nicht mehr Besitzer dieser Ware, für was brauchen Sie also noch diese nur für die Logistik benötigten Daten ?



Entfernen sie die Chips einfach beim Verkauf der Ware.


----------



## Kusanar (18. Januar 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Entfernen sie die Chips einfach beim Verkauf der Ware.


 
Na ich möcht mal sehen ob DU noch ruhig bleibst wenn die Verkäuferin im Laden mit einer Schere an deinen soeben gekauften Klamotten rumhantiert 

Prinzipiell find ich es gut dass sich tatsächlich jemand von der betreffenden Firma die Mühe gemacht sich hier anzumelden und uns Rede und Antwort zu stehen. Immerhin, das zeugt von Transparenz und dem Willen zur Kommunikation mit dem Kunden. Sowas würd ich mir von einigen anderen Firmen auch mal wünschen.


----------



## onslaught (18. Januar 2012)

Bevor bezahlt wird bitte 
Die Diebstahlsicherungen in den Kaufhäusern gehn doch auch ruckzuck weg zu machen. Den Chip auf ein Papier zum abreißen zu kleben, ist das ein Problem ?

Hier werden Daten erhoben. Keine zu erheben ist die bessere "Transparenz"

Mich betrifft das ja (noch) nicht, modische Fetz..*hüstel* Kleidung sind bei mir und meiner Familie nicht auf der Wunschliste 
Wir mögen das Solide und Outdoor


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2012)

cvgrone schrieb:


> In unseren eigenen Systemen speichern wir keine personenbezogenen Daten zusammen mit RFID-Daten. In unserem Kassensystem werden die RFID-Daten mit Abschluss des Kassiervorgangs von möglicherweise personenbezogenen Daten (Kundenkarte, ec- oder Kreditkartenzahlung) getrennt. Diese lassen sich auch nachträglich nicht mehr zusammenbringen, was wir uns durch eine unabhängige Stelle zertifizieren lassen. Ein "Wiedererkennen" oder "Tracken" von Kundinnen ist in unseren System damit ausgeschlossen.



Da die Tags logitisch genutzt werden sollen (vermutlich auch zur Überwachung der Ware im Laden?), dürften sie wohl mit handelsüblicher (und erst recht mit weniger üblicher, aber frei erhältlicher) Technik aus mehreren Metern Entfernung ausgelesen werden können. Damit ist es unerheblich, ob Gerry Weber selbst sich dem Datenschutz verpflichtet - sobald die Käuferin sich mit einem markierten Produkt durch die Öffentlichkeit bewegt, kann jeder dieses automatisch und unbemerkt abfrage Identifikationslabel nutzen und die so gewonnen räumlichen Daten mit allen ihm bekannten Daten zur Trägerin vereinigen.

Da Mode-Labels, die sich nicht gerade an Männer zwischen 15 und 25 richten, dem Vorurteil nach eine wenig technikaffine Zielgruppe haben, sollte es imho zu einem verantwortungsvollen Datenschutz-Umgang gehören, dass die Kundin beim Verkauf auf diese Möglichkeit hingewiesen wird respektive dass die sofortige Entfernung des nun nicht mehr benötigten Tags noch an der Kasse angeboten wird. (Vergleiche konventionelle Sicherheits-/Markierungssysteme. Die muss man ja auch nicht erstmal mitnehmen)



> Auf den Pflegeetiketten finden Sie eine Schnittmarkierung mit einem Hinweis "RFID inside - remove before wearing", hier lässt sich der Chip entfernen ohne die gesetzlich nötigen Hinweise (Waschsymbole, Hersteller, Materialzusammensetzung) zu beeinträchtigen. Wir wissen, dass die Mehrzahl unserer Kundinnen das Pflegeetikett ohnehin aus Komfortgründen nach dem Kauf entfernt.



Mal als allgemeine Anmerkung:
Diese Praxis wenden übrigens auch andere Label und das auch schon seit längerm an. Habe schon aus einer Vielzahl an Kleidungsstücken derartige Labels entfernt.
(auf sie hingewiesen wurde ich kein einziges mal)


----------



## onslaught (19. Januar 2012)

> Diese Praxis wenden übrigens auch andere Label und das auch schon seit längerm an. Habe schon aus einer Vielzahl an Kleidungsstücken derartige Labels entfernt.



Herrschaftszeiten 
Heute morgen zog ich ein relativ neues Sweatshirt ausm Schrank, war nicht teuer,zum arbeiten, beim anziehen fand ich dann auch so ein Drecks-Chip. Total eingenäht ins Label, "vor dem ersten Waschen entfernen" stand kleingedruckt auf der Rückseite.

*Tut das Not ?*


----------



## cvgrone (21. Januar 2012)

@onslaught:
Wir benutzen die auf dem Chip gespeicherten Daten (EAN+Seriennummer = EPC) auch für die Bestandsführung. Damit müssen wir die Daten aus der Kasse in das Backend-System übertragen. An der Kasse werden die Daten nach sieben Tagen aus der lokalen Datenbank gelöscht, im Zentralsystem nach drei Monaten. Diesen Nachlauf benötigen wir, um Bestandsbuchungen ggf. durch Wirtschaftsprüfer oder unsere Innenrevision nachvollziehen zu können.
Die EPC-Daten tragen keinen Zeitstempel, damit können wir in diesen drei Monaten auch nicht über Datum+Uhrzeit hinterher eine Zusammenführung mit den Bon-Daten machen.

@ruyven-macaran:
Unsere RFID-Tags können mit handelsüblicher Technik aus mehreren Metern ausgelesen werden - im Labor schaffen wir unter optimalen Bedingungen (funkisolierter Raum ohne Störungen, maximal erlaubte EIRP) knapp 7 Meter. In der Realität wird man auf max. 2-3m kommen, wenn man einigermaßen sicher, und nicht nur gelegentlich, die Daten von an Körper getragener Kleidung lesen möchte.
Wir weisen in unseren Läden mit Info-Flyern an der Kasse auf die RFID-Chips hin, siehe http://www.gerryweber.com/ag-website/files/karte_rfid.pdf. (Das ist die ganz neue Version, in den meisten Stores liegt noch eine etwas ältere Version, die sich aber inhaltlich deckt). Wir erleben aber leider, dass sich die allermeisten Kundinnen für das Thema überhaupt nicht interessieren, so dass wir über die aktuelle Berichterstattung in Fernsehen und Presse ganz dankbar sind. Wobei dieses PC Games Hardware-Forum vermutlich nur von einem kleinen Teil unserer Zielgruppe gelesen wird 

Viele Grüße und schönes Wochenende

Christian v. Grone
(IT-Leiter Gerry Weber)


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

cvgrone schrieb:


> Wir weisen in unseren Läden mit Info-Flyern an der Kasse auf die RFID-Chips hin, siehe http://www.gerryweber.com/ag-website/files/karte_rfid.pdf. (Das ist die ganz neue Version, in den meisten Stores liegt noch eine etwas ältere Version, die sich aber inhaltlich deckt).


 
Hmm... da wird jetzt viel Geld ausgeben um die Chips herzustellen und einzuarbeiten und dann muss der Verkäufer oder wer auch immer den Chip dann wieder entfernen und nebenbei wurden auch noch Flyer gedruckt, um den Leuten zu sagen, dass die Chips wieder entfernen werden.

Klingt alles irgendwie sehr überflüssig und scheint nur ein weiterer Kostenfaktor zu sein, den der Kunde mit einem höheren Endpreis bezahlen muss. 
Am Besten den ganzen Mist wieder entsorgen. Spart Geld, Nerven und Zeit.


----------



## onslaught (21. Januar 2012)

Das ist nun mal der Trend, "VERWALTUNGSMODERNISIERUNG", auf Teufel und komm raus. Ich sehs doch auch bei uns im Laden, als ein Abteilungsleiter in Rente ging haben sie gelacht über seinen dicken Taschenkalender, den hatte er immer bei sich und der Laden lief.
Natürlich hatte auch er seine statischen Daten im Rechner.
Der Nachfolger verliert so langsam den Überblick und braucht schon einen Assistenten, zum neue Excell-Tabellen schreiben wenn mal ein Mitarbeiter ausfällt, oder andere Planänderungen sind. Ressourcen oder Effiziens spielen scheinbar keine Rolle, Hauptsache modern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

Das kenne ich. Wir haben seit 2 Jahren komplette Vernetzung der Rechner, damit man auf jedem Rechner alles sofort sehen und zugreifen kann, eben damit nicht ständig Papier rumfliegt.
Trotzdem hat der Papierwahn zugenommen denn jetzt wird jeder Mist extra ausgedruckt, da man den Rechner ja nicht mit zu Kantine, aufs Klo oder aufs Dach mitnehmen kann (aufm Dach lungern sie alle rum ).
Inzwischen wird darüber nachgedacht Pads anzuschaffen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2012)

cvgrone schrieb:


> Wir weisen in unseren Läden mit Info-Flyern an der Kasse auf die RFID-Chips hin, siehe http://www.gerryweber.com/ag-website/files/karte_rfid.pdf. (Das ist die ganz neue Version, in den meisten Stores liegt noch eine etwas ältere Version, die sich aber inhaltlich deckt).








> Wobei dieses PC Games Hardware-Forum vermutlich nur von einem kleinen Teil unserer Zielgruppe gelesen wird



Aber vielleicht vom Portemonaie-und-Einkaufstüten-Transportsystem eurer Zielgruppe


----------



## onslaught (22. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kenne ich. Wir haben seit 2 Jahren komplette Vernetzung der Rechner, damit man auf jedem Rechner alles sofort sehen und zugreifen kann, eben damit nicht ständig Papier rumfliegt.
> Trotzdem hat der Papierwahn zugenommen denn jetzt wird jeder Mist extra ausgedruckt, da man den Rechner ja nicht mit zu Kantine, aufs Klo oder aufs Dach mitnehmen kann (aufm Dach lungern sie alle rum ).
> Inzwischen wird darüber nachgedacht Pads anzuschaffen.



Da fallen mir Schränke voll Ordnen mit ausgedruckten E-mails ein, man weiß ja nie ob man's nochmal braucht


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (22. Januar 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Flourid hat nix mit Kosmetik zu tun, sondern härtet nachweislich die Zähne und erschwert somit die Kariesbildung. Sollte ich wieder irgendeine Verschwörung verpasst haben, dann bitte ich um eine seriöse Quelle.



Das Gift in deiner Zahnpasta - Fluor und Chlor ein gefährliches Gift | giftig .me

Sorry für's OT...


----------



## Softcooky (7. Februar 2012)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und du hängst auch noch auf dem Wissensstand der 50er Jahre und glaubst wirklich das rauchen und Cola gesund ist...
> 
> Haben die ja damals auch gesagt...
> 
> Und Fluorid in Zahnpasta macht ja auch die Zähne schön...    Lach....



.. nicht zu vergessen bei jeder Atombombenexplosion: Duck and Cover 

ontopic: ein weiteres Mosaiksteinchen zum "gläsernen Menschen" 
Das Wissen um die Auswirkungen ist wohl eher schlicht..
Eine Gruppe, die sich u. a.  um Aufklärung darüber bemüht:
https://www.foebud.org/rfid/rfid-in-textilien-fragen-und-antworten-auf-irrungen-und-stoerungen/


----------

